# Shelldon on Instagram!



## Shelldon Sandwich (Nov 2, 2019)

Hi everyone! So since I have millions of pictures of Shelldon, I decided to make him an Instagram account. If you want to follow it's @shelldonsandwich!


----------



## Shelldon Sandwich (Nov 2, 2019)

Since I have a million pictures of Shelldon, I decided to make him a Instagram account! If you want to follow Shelldon it's @shelldonsandwich thanks!


----------

